# A CHEAP GUN--HOW WELL DO THEY PATTERN ? ?



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I just bought a maverick model 91 12 gauge 3 1/2" for a 100 bucks...Thought it might be a good beat around gun for ducks and geese, and maybe save some scratches from acuring on my Browning gold..As everyone knows, waterfowl hunting can get quite abusive on a nice pretty shotgun ! ! Question is has anyone experimented with steel shot pattern with one of these? I am not interested in shooting 3 1/2" shells, have always used 2 3/4" for everything and do just fine.....


----------



## ccaton (Jan 25, 2004)

What you are asking for is only found out by getting outside and patterning your shotgun with the loads you are talking about!!! All guns and load combinations perform differently!


----------

